# Entradas y salidas analogicas PLC



## Pipelectronico (Nov 18, 2006)

Gracias x leer mi mensaje
necesito que me ayuden para un trabajo que necesito hacer sobre entradas y salidas analagocas en relacion a los PLC
alguine me puede explicar en que consisten o alguna pagina donde pueda haber información
sobre este tema... 

       Entre mas antes me ayuden mayor sera el agradecimiento

            Gracias


----------



## Aristides (Nov 20, 2006)

En la publicación, "Nuts & Volts",  #105, encontrarás ejemplos de las entradas analógicas.

Los artículos de la revista "Nuts & Volts", están en el CD de Parallax o en los sitios;  

http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/downloads/nvcolumns/Nuts_Volts_Downloads.asp y http://www.todomicrostamp.com/parallax_argentina/indice_nv.php


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 3, 2010)

Aristides dijo:


> En la publicación, "Nuts & Volts",  #105, encontrarás ejemplos de las entradas analógicas.
> 
> Los artículos de la revista "Nuts & Volts", están en el CD de Parallax o en los sitios;
> 
> http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/downloads/nvcolumns/Nuts_Volts_Downloads.asp y http://www.todomicrostamp.com/parallax_argentina/indice_nv.php



podrias actualizar la información??
los links estan rotos o no existen las páginas...
me interesa mucho, Gracias!


----------

